# offline play



## jcmbangor (Oct 27, 2017)

I wonder if the game will be able to be played offline. At least in a limited way.I have a newer Fire tablet but no high speed access at home.I am online a lot at my library and coffee shop though.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't think it will have any offline modes. 
If you link your Nintendo account it needs to be able to upload your save to the "Nintendo Cloud" on a regular basis so if you crash or the app gets corrupted or whatever you can easily re-download your data. 
Same for if you use multiple devices and what not.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 27, 2017)

I believe it requires constant connection. I don't know if it's just for verification or if most things are server side.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2017)

no i don't think there will be an offline mode. it seems to be like many other mobile games that require an internet connection (im thinking of games like love live and hayday and similar lol) where you get an error message the second you lose your connection. idk why exactly this is but i assume it has something to do with saving data n whatever


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2017)

ugh that sucks. if you're going to make an AC app on a portable device like a phone that most people have with them constantly why would they make it require internet access? on top of that this is a game where you need to wait for things to be finished and play through it little by little everyday. rip my data


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 27, 2017)

rule: if its a nintendo mobile game it will always have to have something to connect to


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 27, 2017)

It requires an internet connection at all times. One reason for this is because otherwise you could change your device's date to fast forward things instead of using Nook's premium currency tickets. Yeah, it's a lame reason, but a common one.


----------

